# What do you carry around when hunting



## jskeen

Just wanted to start a conversation about the stuff you consider essential to have on your person when hunting and how to haul it. Obviously at an absolute minimum you need your slingshot and some ammo. Past that it's anybody's opinion. It can range from just a game vest for a quick ramble, to a full blown pack frame for an extended hunt/bivouac. Does a week long backcountry hike count if you are pot shooting as you walk? Sure! How about horseback? Anything goes. If we veer off into packsaddles and how to rig and lead a mule, that would make a whole 'nother topic, (which might be worth getting into someday}.

But for now, I got interested in this topic a long time ago when I was young and single, (and maybe a little paranoid) and spent a lot of time and energy building, packing and thinking about a full blown bug-out-bag. I eventually ended up with a highly modified army surplus alice frame and medium camo ruck. I swapped out the original LC-1 straps and kidney pad for the new (at the time) MOLLE straps and belt. The molle gear was much more ergonomic and better padded, The sholder straps had a fully adjustable chest strap (which was something I had added to my original LC-1 gear even back when I was active duty). The extra layer of padding over the top of my spine was a bonus too. The belt actually wrapped around far enough that the bare nylon strap didn't cut into the top of my hipbones, The extra attachment points just in back of your front pants pockets were a handy place to clip in small pouches as well. I added molle sleep system carrier under the main ruck for my bivy bag. The original medium alice pack is, IMHO, kind of like the M1 Garand, the pinnacle of evolution for it's species. The only thing I do to all of mine (and i've had several) is to cut the main closing straps and add in a side release buckle just above the original slide adjuster. I don't actually remember what was originally issued with a new pack as far as a drawstring, but every one I've ever owned has had the original replaced with a piece of 550 paracord and a cl-194 slide lock. The claymore pocket is just right to hold a hydration pack and keep it safe and separate from the rest of the gear. Fully packed, and with ammo, it weighed in about 35 lbs. I had originally thought I could manage about 45, but a 2 week ramble out in the west texas hill country convinced me I could live with about 10 pounds less stuff if I really had to.

That's probably overkill for the average hunting trip I realize, but what do you really need. If we assume that we're not going to be out overnight, I would suspect that I could eliminate the pack altogether and just go with a web belt and some pouches. Depending on how much stuff you feel you need, some load bearing straps (suspenders for you civilians) or a vest with some built in support might make it easier to manage, but still be mobile enough to get around in. Personally, I consider a bo staff to be indispensable, but might be in the minority. I've been giving some thought to a removable broadhead spearpoint for said staff, but don't have my forge set up anymore, so it's liable to be a while before I get around to making one.

What do you guys think. What do you actually USE? Why?


----------



## frogman

This is a topic that I am very interested in. I have spent many hours modifying my harness. After many years of hunting with the slingshot I think I have a system that works best for me. I haven't felt a need to make changes for the last six years or so. It has been all of my time in the SEALs, a couple of combat tours, one in Vietnam, and more rescently Afghanistan, that has aided me in the choices I have made with my slingshot/survival harness. The system I have come up with is not for everybody that hunts with a slingshot, but, if you hunt with me you will find out very quickly that you do need some kind of harness or belt/pouch setup. If I can help you with your choices of slingshot hunting harnesses just give me a shout. best regards to all slingsers


----------



## Frodo

I carry my slingshot, ammo, knive, bag (big enough for the prey), and spare slingshot or bandset.


----------



## philly

I hunt mostly small woods, 100 acres or less and I know every inch by heart. Two SS's, ammo, benchmade or Mora small back pack with light survival kit and first aid kit. .22 S&W Kit gun on my hip and a walking staff, binoculars and a range finder. A few plaatic bags for small game.
Philly


----------



## darren

milbro .44 cal lead shot knife plastic bag drinking water


----------



## kyrokon

Day Trip - Slingshot, ammo, extra bands, spyderco, water, and small bag


----------



## Xidoo

I like to wear bdu's that way I can carry most of the stuff I need in my pockets and that way is easy to take out the slingshot and the ammo. I usually carry water, one soda, three slingshots, ammo, backpack (I carry plastic bags to put in whatever I find useful or to collect taconite stones, rubberbands, a frozen beer if it is very hot, a glove to hold the slingshot, a saw to cut any usefull branch I might find), a champ Victorinox knife. If I want to hide my slingshot, I just put it behind me and my backpack, the weight of the backpack keeps it compress agaist my back and it is esay to take out if I find something to shoot at. Saludos.


----------



## NoSugarRob

I carry a huge invisible force field that scares away every creature worth hunting within a quarter mile radius of me.... it also attracts dog walkers, ramblers, bike riders, horse riders and drug addicts.


----------



## jskeen

NoSugarRob said:


> I carry a huge invisible force field that scares away every creature worth hunting within a quarter mile radius of me.... it also attracts dog walkers, ramblers, bike riders, horse riders and drug addicts.


ahh, you must have paid extra for the one that doesn't draw panhandlers, peddlers, lunatics, and anybody who happens to smell really bad. Wish I had


----------



## jmplsnt

As for me, I prefer cargo shorts and sandals (creates an image not traditionally associated with hunting). I like to carry a small 2-liter hydration pack full with good fresh well water in a dark green colour (tactical but not camouflage, so again no hunting association). In my pack I carry a cheap Dollar General $4 folding saw for collection of good forks should I find one and usually a spare bandset and a few rubber bands to reattach should I suffer a band failure. Also in the pack is a plastic shopping bag in the event something is invited to dinner. I wear a Victorinox Swisschamp (like my pal Xidoo) on my belt and keep a razor-sharp traditional pocketknife in my front right pocket along with an ink pen.

In my front left pocket rides my ammunition in various types....the picture below should explain everything regarding my basic load:


I will carry my slingshot in either my front left pocket (if wearing jeans) or cargo pocket (if wearing shorts). The leather tabs on my slingshots serve as a bumper/buffer and keep my ammunition from coming into contact with the frame and thus saving it from scratching and abrasion.


----------



## Dayhiker

http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i87/dsumm438/*******/countryboycansurvive.jpg


----------



## hunterich

I carry 2 catapults, handful of marbles, handful of stainless steel .38 and few lead .44 and a game bag. Always carry a mobile on me but always on silent. Oh and always take dog with me.


----------



## Pete E

I don't hunt with a sling shot (yet!) but do a lot of stalking and shooting...The one thing I can highly recommend if you want to be more successful as hunters is a good pair of binoculars..

There are a lot of good bino's out there now at all different price ranges. Get the best you can afford (even if it hurts a little) and you will reap the rewards in no time...I would recommend a good set of 8x30's, just make sure they are waterroof over wise they will fog up in no time..

Seeing game before it smells, hears or spots you is a huge advantage...


----------



## Hagencopen

I carry my chosen hunting sling of the day, an extra bandset and appropriate ammo and a small survival kit. The survival kit doesnt contain much really, some paracord, ferro rod and charcloth, my little leather tinder pouch, toilet paper, a poncho, my mora knife and my water container. This would be a typical dayhike carry.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

Apart from a catty and ammo; a plastic bag for carrying game, spare elastic and pouches, my knife, axe, blanket, whet-stone, millbank bag, tinder pouch, small first-aid kit and my crusader cup ... with that, I can stay out for nine months of the year (providing the perishables are rejuvinated)


----------



## bootneck

catty knife and a few bits of string with nooses on them so i can 'wear' anything i shoot under my coat


----------



## smallholder1

this is a bag i carry when out and about


----------



## justplainduke

NoSugarRob said:


> I carry a huge invisible force field that scares away every creature worth hunting within a quarter mile radius of me.... it also attracts dog walkers, ramblers, bike riders, horse riders and drug addicts.


LOL!!!!
We must be hunting in the same areas lately!!!!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

smallholder1 said:


> this is a bag i carry when out and about


Hahaha! you nicked all my stuff.


----------



## Ted

When I'm out hiking, I carry a Mora knife, small folding saw, and a stainless steel cup that fits around the bottom of the water bottle. On my belt is a small pouch (1" x 2.5" x 4.5") that holds: fire steel & striker, some tinder, a small 2-sided sharpening stone, some strong thread, a whistle, signal mirror, a button compass, water purification tablets, fish hooks, and an ESEE-AH1 arrowhead. It's lightweight and compact, but I've never had to use all this stuff.


----------



## Flatband

Cash, left front pocket

Wallet inside left sock

Keys in right pocket

Switchblade hanging from neck inside shirt

lightweight soft sole sneakers ( for getting away quick if jumped)

Baseball Bat behind passenger side seat

That's my everyday set-up. Hunting? for what, Taxi's, Pigeons,Sewer Plates? What can I say, I'm a city boy!!!





















Flatband


----------



## AJT

I just make sure that I have myself...... it's just too easy to lose yourself in the bush when hunting


----------



## spanky

justplainduke said:


> I carry a huge invisible force field that scares away every creature worth hunting within a quarter mile radius of me.... it also attracts dog walkers, ramblers, bike riders, horse riders and drug addicts.


LOL!!!!
We must be hunting in the same areas lately!!!!








[/quote]
Same here i hate it when those huge fat women came riding past on their mountain bikes red faced and farting.


----------



## NoSugarRob

learn to keep your stupid mouth shut boy ! ... ( talking to my self ) ... and typing to myself to... this is not good..


----------



## justplainduke

Sling shot & ammo
One quart zip lock bag for field cleaned game meat, extra band set and ties, Cold Steel Kudo, gps, water bottle, energy bar, Bic lighter.
I travel light unless I'm hunting on my trap line then I'll add a few more zip lock bags, extra snares, wire, para cord, hatchet and Browning .22 auto


----------



## 3bears

smallholder1 said:


> this is a bag i carry when out and about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice set up!
> 
> for me it's just a DanKung Warrior, ESEE Izula, a plastic bag and a pouch full of 9.5mm steels if I'm heading for the woods


----------



## JohnRio

NoSugarRob said:


> I carry a huge invisible force field that scares away every creature worth hunting within a quarter mile radius of me.... it also attracts dog walkers, ramblers, bike riders, horse riders and drug addicts.


Bwahahahaa! I feel your pain, mate! Especially with the dog walkers!


----------



## JohnRio

On my first, unsuccessful hunt... so more of a recce... I added my catapult and half a dozen 12mm lead to my usual gathering set up - which is a pair of old leather gloves, a couple of plastic carrier bags, a bottle of water, all in my black canvas satchel along with a swiss army knock off penknife by Clas Ohlsen* ... And I almost always take a big black spike ended umbrella too...

Next time, I'll try to remember my binos! and my safety specs!

* Clas Ohlsen do a swiss army type knife for £5 which is very good quality... should the plod confiscate it, (which they have no right to, as no blade is 3"+.... but....) I won't be half as gutted if I lost my genuine Victorinox Hunter that cost 30notes! :0


----------



## Hrawk

I don't hunt with a slingshot, but when out and about hunting in the Australian bush, the following items are always with me:

First Aid Kit
Garmin GPS60C GPS
GME EPIRB
Hat & Sunscreen
Minimum of 2lt of water
Some form of food, usually dry snack bars
Spare set of socks (wet socks suck hard)
Spare set of contacts and a small bottle of saline
LOUD whistle
Tasco 8x32 binoculars
CRKT First Strike Tanto fixed blade knife
Sog Aegis folder
Sog Paratool, multitool
Small allen (hex) key set
Fenix P3D CR123 flashlight
Approx 30ft paracord
About 2 yards of duct tape wrapped around an old credit card
Ammo, always lots of ammo

And finally, my trusty Ruger MKII chambered in .223.


----------



## fishjunkie

sling shot ammo 9 volt batter steel wool plastic bag knifes fishing line steel leader that i can use for a snarer water and a mre rain gear and space blanket and other cold weather gear


----------



## josephlys

Just my slingshot and ammo, sometimes a sharp folder.


----------



## NoSugarRob

totally given up the urge to hunt now. to many people and no private land with permission ........im old now







...... not sure my aiming target stance is suited to hunting either.


----------



## Hrawk

fishjunkie said:


> sling shot ammo 9 volt batter steel wool plastic bag knifes fishing line steel leader that i can use for a snarer water and a mre rain gear and space blanket and other cold weather gear


I assume the 9V battery and the steel wool is used as a fire starter ?


----------



## fishjunkie

yes it is a great fire stater
you can even use a cell phone battery


----------



## Hrawk

fishjunkie said:


> yes it is a great fire stater
> you can even use a cell phone battery


Wicked idea man. I have batteries in the GPS and EPIRB I could use for the same thing.

Adding some steel wool to the pack now.


----------



## pop shot

my favorite sling shot at the time
one set of fresh bands
my leather ammo pouch that i made (full of 3/8"steel) on my belt
ten pieces of 1/2" lead balls in a nylon belt sheath for anything larger than doves (mongeese primarily)
my puma prince in its sheath
my benchmade ACFK automatic that i acquired 5 or so years ago
some plastic bags, pruning saw, leatherman and 30 feet of paracord wrapped around a firesteel in my camelback compartment. 
my full camelback.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Depends, but mostly this one! -- Tex
http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/912-copy-of-nova-6/


----------



## erlkonig

Seen too much for a general hunting


----------



## Jacktrevally

http://postimage.org/image/2zt2q7jdw/

That's what I carry, I have 2 net bags not pictured in there.


----------



## 3bears

a little different last night...


----------



## josephlys

Is that night vision or a binoculars


----------



## 3bears

night vision, it's a Yukon Spartan


----------



## josephlys

Cool I saw a binocular one and a monocular one selling here, but they were too expensive $800-$1000++ and they weren't sleek, bit bulky. It be nice to get a sleek one to fit on guns. That be cool.


----------



## 3bears

this one was about $280 i estimate, it's 1st gen technology, as far i i know the only real big difference in the later generations is the size and weight of the devices themselves. you can buy a scope mounting kit for this one too


----------



## nutthrower

hey Frogman, ya got me curiousity up on your slingshot hunting harness/belt set-up would like to view if possible

thanks NT


----------



## August West

erlkonig said:


> Seen too much for a general hunting


Man this is a really cool thread nice seeing everyone's kit, especially you guys from around the world.

earlkonig, what type of knife is that, really love it and the sheath. Thanks, Chris


----------



## Shadowslinger123

Haven't been hunting yet(soon!) but when I do I'll probably bring a pocketful of rocks, a pocketful of 6mm steel(just bought a load off ebay) and my barnett strike 9.


----------



## Tenganator125

A Full Auto Machine Gun, for incase i miss !!! jk


----------



## erlkonig

> earlkonig, what type of knife is that, really love it and the sheath. Thanks, Chris


A copy of Japanese kanetsune makiri hunting knife


----------



## Shadowslinger123

smallholder1 said:


> this is a bag i carry when out and about


 hey what kind catty is that? if homemade well done, thats a nice lookin slingshot


----------



## chineas dude

smallholder1 said:


> this is a bag i carry when out and about


 dude thats insane! i wish i had that supplies also what slingshot do you have?


----------



## Berkshire bred

two slingshots incase one breaks, extra band set, camoflauge jacket, knife, mobile, as many 12mm steel ball bearings as i can lay my hands on.


----------

